

OpenVR: Building a VR Headset for $150 - mclightning
http://mclightning.com/openvr-2-software/

======
giancarlostoro
HostGator what are you doing, the only time I know a website is hosted by
them, is when that website fails to function properly. Not really a good way
to be recognized for hosting. Oh and the link is down.

~~~
louhike
The link is not down for me, I'm able to access it even if it takes some time
to load it.

~~~
51Cards
The first time I loaded it I received an instant error message. The second
time it loaded after a LONG delay. Repeating this process out of curiousity
has it loading about 1 in 4 times here with instant errors the other times.

------
bhouston
Nice, but I would suggest a different name, there are already more than 4
other things named OpenVR.

~~~
mclightning
you are 100 percent right about that.

------
ipsin
You should pick a name that is distinctive and also likely to draw legal
action from three or more trademark holders.

How about "Open World Window"?

~~~
trentlott
"OpenEyes"?

------
dragos2
Would be awesome to see a DIY kit for this

~~~
mclightning
If I could get a decent amount of those displays from China, I could provide
DIY kits as well.

~~~
hansstam
I live in Shenzhen and would be willing to visit a factory and see if they're
any good.

~~~
mclightning
that is really nice of you. how can we contact?

my contacts are; @mclightning
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmetyildirim](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ahmetyildirim)

~~~
hansstam
connect to me here
[http://cn.linkedin.com/in/hansstam](http://cn.linkedin.com/in/hansstam) or
send an email to hans dot stam at gmail dot com

------
mclightning
why title of my post has changed?

~~~
dang
First, this looks like a cool project that is the kind of thing we want on
Hacker News, so thank you for posting it.

The submitted title ("OpenVR: Build an Oculus Rift for $150"), however, was
inappropriate. It broke the two rules of HN titles: it's linkbait and it's
misleading. So we reverted to the article title as found on the web page,
which the HN guidelines call for using in most cases.

If you (or anyone) want to suggest a more informative, accurate, and neutral
title, we'd be happy to change it.

Finally, there are several comments in this thread from new accounts that look
like sockpuppets. Such comments tend to get downvoted by users because they
aren't substantive and look like promotion. We also ban such accounts when
they seem abusive (as opposed to just enthusiastic). So you should realize
that such comments tend to harm rather than help your cause on HN, even if
they're just friends being supportive.

Good luck with the work!

~~~
mclightning
Submitted title was true to its every letter. It even costs less than 150$ and
it is an oculus rift-clone.

It may be inappropriate to use Oculus Rift brand though. I can agree with
that. Since it is a copyrighted brand and it sounds like challenging their
price tag.

But current title, only addresses only one step of the build; Software side.

Can we at least make it

"OpenVR : Building a VR Headset for 150$"

if having a price tag on the title is the problem;

"OpenVR : A Complete Guide to build a VR Headset"

Sorry about my friends being too enthusiastic. Thanks,

~~~
dang
> Submitted title was true to its every letter.

I don't think so. Even you don't seem to think so, since you felt obliged to
add the word "clone".

But the other titles you suggested are fine, so we'll use one of those.

Would you please re-read the HN guidelines
([http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))?
You've done several things they ask you not to do. For example, "If you want
to say something to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com."

------
LueVerqiasy
Great!

~~~
mclightning
thank you :)

------
nskarakoc
Congrats!

~~~
mclightning
thanks!

------
ananomous
nice #work ilerde basarilarini gormek dilegiyle

------
saucompeng
Congrats Ahmet ! ;)

~~~
mclightning
thank you :)

